# The Photographic works of Robert Fairchild



## RobertFairchild (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Robert Fairchild. I am an American living in the Philippines. I love to shoot photos of landscapes and people of all walks of life. I have assembled a gallery on my site at http://www.robertfairchildphotography.com 

Any critiques and observations would be welcome


----------

